# Reptile cooling systems?



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

Hi, Im planning on breeding diamond pythons in a few years, and they need to be kept pretty cold in order to attain fertility (50-60 degrees F), and what makes this tricky, is that it needs to be done during our summer.
Ive seen a couple of models of reptile cooling fans, but they look a bit feeble to do the trick. I was wondering if people have used them, and what temps they can get down to, if not, what other methods have people used to keep temps down during the summer?


----------



## BecciBoo (Aug 31, 2007)

Portable air conditioning unit. You can pick them up second hand on ebay for about £50 :2thumb:


----------



## inkyjoe (Mar 31, 2008)

good idea! do they have a thermostat on them, or can u use a reptile stat(not sure if that would work), and could they be channeled to multiple vivs?


----------



## cordylidae (Nov 2, 2008)

do you want to keep the viv at that temp?
theres a couple of things you could do either way keeping the viv that temp would be hard or if you have an of fridge use that but with a fan blowing a bit warmer air in connected to a stat or a herp nursery 2 would be better but them optoins are out the viv


----------

